
Show HN: Vidgen – Generate Summary Videos of HTML Content - timbowhite
https://vidgen.io
======
timbowhite
This is a project I've been working on/off for the last few months. It makes
basic slideshow videos with music, subtitles, and TTS narration using the
submitted HTML content.

It's running on a single OVH dedicated host with 8 cores/16 threads and puts
out 100 videos in about ~30 minutes (target duration for videos is 45 seconds
and are rendered using ffmpeg). If it gets any traction, I plan on setting up
a rendering cluster, any tips in that department are appreciated.

If you generate a decent video of your content and want it for free, contact
hello@vidgen.io with the video's url. I'll enable it to be downloaded. I just
ask that you put it on youtube or vimeo and send me the embed link so I can
add it to the site's example gallery. (* today only)

